# Got me one - New P22



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

As I stated in the "WOW" thread started by kansas_plainsman (kinda sorta hi-jacked) I got a decent deal on a nickel 3.4" barrel P22 and finally got off the dime, made the decision and bought it... it awaits me in the car to be taken out, fondled and cleaned tonite for preparation for some range time in a couple of weekends..:smt023 :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well good for you Bill. The P-22 from what I hear is a fine little gun. Enjoy and good shooting.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks and I sure hope so... here is a quick picture...


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice, I have the two toned P22 with the short and target barrel. I also have the laser, but that is more of a novelty.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good picture there Bill. They are a fine looking gun for sure. Goos luck with it.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

jenglish said:


> Nice, I have the two toned P22 with the short and target barrel. I also have the laser, but that is more of a novelty.


I was thinking about picking up the laser later on.. but as you say, more as a novelty (and 'cause the wife wants one )


----------

